# Learning about gun



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't know much about guns other than they scare me. But my wife Spud's (not her real name) brother Buck (not his real name), has promised to come down and teach us basic gun safety and how to shoot. It's good that Buck only lives about 20 miles north of us. Actually, it more north by north east and it is in a different county but still the same state. And out here we don't pay as much attention to which county you live in like they do back east. Actually the only time I have ever shot a gun is when I was a boy in the Indian Guides. It is too bad the Indian Guides do not get as much publicity as the Boy Scouts. They taught me a lot of appreciation for the wilderness and aren't nearly as many inclusiveness issues as the Boy Scouts. But Buck (not his real name) is coming over next weekend to teach us about gun safety and take us shooting. Buck says we are going to start with pistols. I can't remember what kinds of pistols he says we're going to try, but he says that it will be easy. Buck has a whole bunch of guns, far more than I can remember. But he says that he'll teach us all he knows and we are very eager to learn. So next Saturday morning, Buck is coming to our house bright and early to go over the safety stuff, then it is off to learn to shoot and come home for big dinner of fried chicken from Maggie's diner. Maggie's has the best friend chicken. If you are ever in the area, remember to stop by Maggie's for the fried chicken.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I applaud your enthusiasm but ???
You lost me, found me, and then lost me again.

Want to take a mulligan and tee up for another shot there?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can we leave Buck out of this?


----------



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Can we leave Buck out of this?


I'm really sorry. I didn't mean to offend you. Why would you want Buck (not his real name) out of this? Buck is the only prepper I know and I'm really excited to learn from him. He has a lot of experience with guns and for a brother-in-law he and I get along really good, which I guess is unusual. But I'm really sorry if I offended you.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Any chance you could also take a gun safety class or Introduction to Handgun class at a reputable shooting range? Just to augment Buck's instruction and fill in any holes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay Slippy. I liked Chip better.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't be afraid of guns. Are you afraid of a mop? No difference. I'm sure Maggie appreciates the plug.


----------



## fred.garvin (Sep 20, 2015)

Maggie's is great. Suzanne is the best waitress at Maggie's but has a real loser of a boyfriend. Charley is a bad person we think.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anyone else get that feeling they're being played?

Yeah... there it is.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kauboy, you missed the fun last night when Fred (not his real name) was going off about his smelly sister-in-law and how he was going to get rid of her. Unfortuantely he posted in the "Ladies Only" section and the conversation went from bad to worse. Denton deleted the thread. THANK YOU, Denton! Don't miss the fun on the thread about rabies vaccinations. We all know he is just having fun. It's too ridiculous to be serious.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am kind of confused? you have a friend coming over to teach you about guns? and you just had to share this? 
Ok I know not a real nice response but what were you expecting for a reply other than -hey that's cool.
learn safety and then learn it again till it is second nature and have fun.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Read his intro post, Medic


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mad cow disease.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Maggie's diner


 Try Alice's restaurant. "You can get anything you want except Alice"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Kauboy, you missed the fun last night when Fred (not his real name) was going off about his smelly sister-in-law and how he was going to get rid of her. Unfortuantely he posted in the "Ladies Only" section and the conversation went from bad to worse. Denton deleted the thread. THANK YOU, Denton! Don't miss the fun on the thread about rabies vaccinations. We all know he is just having fun. It's too ridiculous to be serious.


Not deleted, RNprepper, just moved to the bunker. Sorry I posted in the Ladies area too, I didn't realize I was there. Slippy had me going.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Try Alice's restaurant. "You can get anything you want except Alice"


Maggie's Diner may even serve rabid skunk! Freshly killed by Buck (not his real name) and not even roadkill!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Not deleted, RNprepper, just moved to the bunker. Sorry I posted in the Ladies area too, I didn't realize I was there. Slippy had me going.


Oh, that make sense. I don't know the way to the bunker, which is for the best. Glad he is safely stowed there.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

fred.garvin said:


> I don't know much about guns other than they scare me. But my wife Spud's (not her real name) brother Buck (not his real name), has promised to come down and teach us basic gun safety and how to shoot. It's good that Buck only lives about 20 miles north of us. Actually, it more north by north east and it is in a different county but still the same state. And out here we don't pay as much attention to which county you live in like they do back east. Actually the only time I have ever shot a gun is when I was a boy in the Indian Guides. It is too bad the Indian Guides do not get as much publicity as the Boy Scouts. They taught me a lot of appreciation for the wilderness and aren't nearly as many inclusiveness issues as the Boy Scouts. But Buck (not his real name) is coming over next weekend to teach us about gun safety and take us shooting. Buck says we are going to start with pistols. I can't remember what kinds of pistols he says we're going to try, but he says that it will be easy. Buck has a whole bunch of guns, far more than I can remember. But he says that he'll teach us all he knows and we are very eager to learn. So next Saturday morning, Buck is coming to our house bright and early to go over the safety stuff, then it is off to learn to shoot and come home for big dinner of fried chicken from Maggie's diner. Maggie's has the best friend chicken. If you are ever in the area, remember to stop by Maggie's for the fried chicken.


Fred if you are about to handle a firearm it is best to get proper instructions on how to use and handle them. Also, since you are here in this forum, check out Slippy's gun safety tips.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Anyone else get that feeling they're being played?
> 
> Yeah... there it is.


At least he got the Indian Guides part right. My Father started the GA branch of the Indian Guides in GA (early '70's) and through that framework taught riflery as on to the "badges".


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

yppils si ta ti niaga


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

gunner's mate said:


> yppils si ta ti niaga


most likely is.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Oh, that make sense. I don't know the way to the bunker, which is for the best. Glad he is safely stowed there.


Yep, but know the admins here on this forum place a higher security priority on the executive liquor cabinet as it is under lock and key, where as the bunker is not.


----------

